# Can't send sms message with rogers..why



## gpchase (Sep 26, 2007)

Anyone else notice this ?

I generate a message and click send ..it shows a progressing progress bar until nearly at the end then says"error sending message" and doesn't send it.This was thru my wifi.Didn't try with Edge.

Any ideas ?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Either way, you're sending the SMS through the cell network, not wifi. I haven't had this issue myself though.


----------



## Scottyk9 (Sep 12, 2007)

I had this issue - could receive but not send SMS.

Called Rogers - there was a "block" on for this on my account, which they promptly removed at my request. May want to try this 1st.


----------



## retrocactus (Jun 17, 2003)

I've had this issue only when sending to my wife (arguably the most dialed contact)....and only when responding to her sms'. It's very annoying but is fixed by clearing the conversation (which doesn't clear the response) and resending.

This seems to be an iPhone specific issue because it's never happened with other devices.


----------



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

Yes I also had this problem that was only fixed by deleting the entire conversation and starting over again. Now that the other person no longer has a samsung but an iphone, this problem has been fixed. It must have to do with the way that certain phones reply to sms messages...


----------



## retrocactus (Jun 17, 2003)

Ah...so it may be a Samsung issue which is what my wife has....very strange.


----------



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

Oh its a samsung too? Yeah there must be some issue between the way the samsung sends sms and the way the iphone interprets it. That old samsung was the ONLY phone that I had issues with... Since that phone has been taken out of the picture I haven't had this issue at all.


----------



## retrocactus (Jun 17, 2003)

Seems to only be replies so that could mean that Samsung does something strange with the sms header or something that fails on the iPhone unless you clear it.

Thanks for the tip...time for my wife to get a new phone


----------



## gpchase (Sep 26, 2007)

I can't even send myself a message...


----------



## gpchase (Sep 26, 2007)

I could send one to me from my computer (rogers site) but the date stamp was wrong...wtf


----------



## gpchase (Sep 26, 2007)

seems as tho I got it work by inserting the iphone sim in my wife's phone and re-entering the+170579699300# number.Now it works !


----------

